

Show HN: 'pm' – a simple solution for people who are wary of shoulder surfing - swapagarwal
https://github.com/swapagarwal/pm

======
swapagarwal
'pm' is a password magician, useful when you just typed your password in front
of someone. I'm looking for more features to add based on your reviews.
Thanks! :)

